# John Deere 1023e PTO stopping



## david1023e (4 mo ago)

John Deere 1023e the pto shaft works for 10-15 munites on start up. then stops working. turning it off then on with the enable button will get about 15 seconds of work before it quits again. the machine has new oils and filters What is possible going wrong


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

I believe he PTO clutch is powered by your hydraulic system on that tractor. It sounds like something is either out of adjustment, or your hydraulic fluid inlet is gummed up. I would vote for the latter if I had to guess. Do you have manuals? 
May be you already fixed it, I see this is an older post. If so, would you mind posting an update?


----------



## david1023e (4 mo ago)

We think it is the solenoid that turns on the PTO. The PTO will work for about an hour till everything gets warmed up then it will quit. if the tractor is shut off and back on it will work for a few minutes. If the tractor is allowed to cool it will run for an hour or so..????


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

david1023e said:


> We think it is the solenoid that turns on the PTO. The PTO will work for about an hour till everything gets warmed up then it will quit. if the tractor is shut off and back on it will work for a few minutes. If the tractor is allowed to cool it will run for an hour or so..????


It's not all that complicated. The PTO clutch is slipping. Either the pressure to it is less than it should be or the plates are worn and not providing necessary friction. Maybe both by now. 

First step is locate the pressure test port. Most tractors have one. Determine the style/size threads involved, then come up with the necessary hose, fittings, and a gauge. 

I can't help you with details on that or what pressure to expect, as I don't know that tractor. I'm sure a little searching will turn that up. If you hang around a bit, someone here will probably do it for you.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

The switchs for the PTO are known to fail on the 1 series.

There have been a few that had the PTO clutch/brake fail.......This is 1 complete unit ....Its a replace it if its bad and be warned they are exspensive.

Pto is to be engaged and disengaged at near idle.

What implements are you running?
Chippers ,Rotary cutters ,blowers...with massive flywheel weight are the hardest on the pto clutch/brake.


----------

